# So...



## KristieTX (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been in the last 2 days talking to this guy on the internet. The reason I started talking with him was because he messaged me and didn't approach me in a vulgar, perverted way. Every guy that has ever messaged me on Myspace that I didn't know has automatically asked me for my number and if they can get in my pants. I told him I appreciate the fact he didn't demand that from the get-go.

He seems like a real gentleman and after not being in a relationship for a very long time, I am kind of overwhelmed.

I am scared too that when he finds out that I am not this hot model-type that he will change his tune and turn the other direction. I was truthful with him just now and told him that I recently lost 56 pounds on WW and that I still have a bit to lose and that I hoped it didn't scare him off. He hasn't responded yet, but rejection over that terrifies me.

Any tips or advice on how to go about continuing this? I'm definitely not getting my hopes up and at least maybe I can gain a friend if nothing else.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2008)

it sounds like you're in pretty good place!

to be honest, I think I would also be afraid of being rejected, that is completely natural! but, think of it this way - saying that you have just lost 56 pounds is showing what a determined, resourceful person you are! it's an incredible acchievement!

I guess my only advice is to be as cool and calm as you can, try to step back and assess things rationally, demand the best, expect the worst and you can't go wrong! (lol my inner cynic right there!)


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks so much Rosie, I appreciate your advice and that is exactly the way I am going about things.

I'm impressed, I told him about the weight issue and it didn't scare him off at all.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess my only advice is to be as cool and calm as you can, try to step back and assess things rationally, demand the best, expect the worst and you can't go wrong! (lol my inner cynic right there!) Excellent advice!!! I agree completely!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess my only advice is to be as cool and calm as you can, try to step back and assess things rationally, demand the best, expect the worst and you can't go wrong! (lol my inner cynic right there!) I agree too !


----------



## speedy (Jan 2, 2009)

He sounds nice, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Joan_CD (Jan 6, 2009)

Good luck and congratulations on such a fantastic weight loss!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

how are things going?


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 12, 2009)

They're going fantastic, Rosie, Thanks for asking! We are going to meet maybe not this weekend, but the next and I'm really excited.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds great, hope it works out!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 12, 2009)

Ooooh I'm excited for you!!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much, Lisa and Rosie!



I will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 15, 2009)

this is so exciting



i've met people over stuff like myspace and i know how stuff like that can be nervewracking.

just a quick question to clarify, when he added you didn't he see your picture? why would he be scared off that you lost so much weight?


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 15, 2009)

So how are things going?


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 28, 2009)

He stood me up today, so.....


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He stood me up today, so..... He's not even worth your time...


----------



## candygalore (Mar 1, 2009)

don't worry about what he may think, i know you probably don't want to be rejected everyone is entitled to those feelings but look at it as great, you wan to lose weigth you have being loosing weigth so you should feel great about your self and you have done great you keeping it real you know, you have alot to feel great about, so just set pretty let your confidence show and you will be ok, plus like you said if don't work as a love relationship it can work as a friendship.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 1, 2009)

What a jerk!! You deserve better than that...on the bright side, maybe he had a good reason...oh well his loss


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a jerk!! You deserve better than that...on the bright side, maybe he had a good reason...oh well his loss There are no good reasons....."He's just not that into you" the best book I've ever read!!!!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are no good reasons....."He's just not that into you" the best book I've ever read!!!!!! By a good reason I meant, his car broke down and his phone was broken, he was in the hospital or something major...


----------



## cindyks625 (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are no good reasons....."He's just not that into you" the best book I've ever read!!!!!! I have to agree here. Hang in there!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2009)

I say don't break up yourself over it... Maybe he had good reasons, maybe not... But if he hasn't contacted you with any, more reason to block his @$$ and move on to the next thing... I agree with Lisa, you deserve better than that...


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have no clue if he's tried to contact me today or not as I've got my phone turned off and I'm not signed onto Yahoo right now.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 1, 2009)

what a ****!

maybe he did have a good reason, but if not... blow him off and look for someone who treats you like you deserve!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 2, 2009)

Did he even call to say he wasn't coming.... or just didn't show? If he didn't even bother to contact you, then he is a ****! You deserve way better than that Kristie!


----------



## ticki (Mar 2, 2009)

He should have at least given you a head's up. I say forget about this guy and find somebody who will treat you with more respect.


----------

